# gaming/workstation pc for rs. 70,000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 3, 2008)

i live in mumbai..i want to buy a pc for gaming and multimedia needs..it should be able to run softwares such as 3ds max, maya and other 3d animation softwares with ease..besides it should also be able to run current games such as crysis..please suggest a complete configuration within rs 70,000/- along with price ranges..


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

U can get a nice workstation in this config which I would prefer that u do not over clock.

Core 2 Duo W8400
Intel DG33TL motherboard, u won't need anything more then this for workstation tasks
Corsair Value Select 4X1 GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM
Cabinet of your choice, with Cooler Master Real Power 600W SMPS
320 GB Western Digital WD3200AAKS SATA 2 Hard disk with 16 MB cache
Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 graphics card with 512 MB DDR3 RAM
Onboard Audio is good enough
Samsung SH-S203D DVD Writer
20" Dell 2007WFP LCD Monitor
Keyboard & Mouse of your choice
Speakers as u like, listen to a few models before u buy.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^ Replace DG33 with Abit IP35E or MSI Neo P35 motherboard.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

What is the difference? If he intends not to over clock then intel is cheap & best for his use.


----------



## hash!! (Apr 4, 2008)

get a basic quadro or firegl if you got serious work in max/maya... if you got money to spare as well, cause they're a tad expensive...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

Leadtek Quadro FX 1500 is available for Rs 18k but he wants to play games too which is not possible on Quadro or FireGL


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 4, 2008)

well i m not into serious gaming..3d work is my priority..so would it be better to go with quadro? what are the price ranges for quadro graphic cards?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 4, 2008)

Quadro is ONLY for maya and other work.
Its much much much better to go for MSI 8800GT OC, ATi HD3870, hd3850 or hd 3650(best vfm)
for mobo, use ABit IP35-E
get two SATA II 250 GB HDDs IN RAID-0


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2008)

@ 767hsm.221bx - Why did you post in the review section.
Please do post in the right section.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry for posting in the wrong section.should i have posted in hardware troubleshooting?i have read that the Dell SP2008WFP 20" lcd monitor is good. where can i buy dell products in mumbai?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

> well i m not into serious gaming..3d work is my priority..so would it be better to go with quadro? what are the price ranges for quadro graphic cards?


 
Well, if u buy a gaming graphics card u can work on 3d too but a bit slowly & polygon count in the viewport of apps like 3ds max or maya will be restricted. 

Quadro is made for 3d work but it's gaming graphics peformance sux despite of the fact that geforce & quadro share the same GPU.

I would recommend u to get a Quadro for PC, & a XBOX 360 or PS3 as u like for gaming, u can connect them to your PC monitor too


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 4, 2008)

i will say get a QUAD CORE Q6600 probably as it helps in rendering in 3D softwares... i use 3D max and maya as well and am planning to get the machine... 

i will say

Q6600
Abit p35 mobo
2X2gb 800Mhz Corsair rams 
8800GT MSI ( i will take 8800GTS MSI or 9800GTX) ( i have heard ATI card creates problem with 3D softwares otherwise ATI 3870X2)
650Watts smaps Corsair
Cabinet Cooler master 690 or 330 ( as rendering takes time u might have to switch it on the whole night)
250X2 HDD
 and rest as others say


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> What is the difference? If he intends not to over clock then intel is cheap & best for his use.


DG33TL is a costly board. He can get Abit IP35-E for a bit more or for same.

Where IP35-E scores over DG33TL:

1) HDMI connectors onboard
2) Overclocking facility (if he'll ever need)
3) More PCI slots meaning more expandability
4) No on-board video (when he's buying a gfx card, why pay for a mobo like DG33 which has onboard video?)
5) Full size ATX form factor (believe me, it helps keep things cool).


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^^

1) he is buying a graphics card, so onboard HDMI is rendered useless.

2) Ok

3) Really? what will u install in it? TV tuner is one, sound card 2nd....that's it.

4) If his quadro or geforce malfunctions atleast he can use onboard to boot the system.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 1) he is buying a graphics card, so onboard HDMI is rendered useless.
> 
> ...


3) Nope, he can install only one of them as DG33TL has only ONE pci slot.

DG33TL is a cramped board actually.


----------



## hash!! (Apr 6, 2008)

well, professional cards like quadros or firegl's dont quite restrict gaming capabilities, its just that they manage games at a decent level, but they process 3d rendering/processing a lot better...
get a quadro or firegl if you want to speed up your 3d workflow, or invest in a good mobo and a brilliant workstation procy, like a quad core xeon or something... if 3d work is your priority...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2008)

A friend of mine is using this config in Bangalore for his 3d workstation

Core 2 Quad Q6600 with Cooler Master Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler
Asus Striker extreme motherboard ( he wasted money on this , this is of no use to him)
Quadro FX 1500 with 256 MB DDR3 RAM
2 GB Corsair Value Select RAM

It works fine for Maya, zBrush etc, he is into charectar modeling only. 

I use my workstation as 

Core 2 Duo E6550 with Cooler Master X Dreme 775+ CPU cooler
2 GB Kingston ValueRAM
Sapphire Radeon 3650 softmoded to FireGL
Intel DG31PR motherboard (Solid buy)

Look for something similar, today Core 2 Duo E8xx series is out so look at hte config i gave above. You might want to change the Motherboard if u intend to overclock but I don't recommend overclocking on a workstation.


----------



## hash!! (Apr 8, 2008)

quadros and firegls arent *Just* for max/maya etc... just that they improve the 3d workflow and viewport work... they manage most games at decent levels... and i dont think theres any point in getting an 8800GT or any other high performance geforce card, cause gaming isnt quite a priority... even if you dont go for a quadro or firegl, put that money to buy a good workstation processor, like a xeon or any quad core, or probably a good quad opteron... better processors mean faster calculations, hence, faster renders...


----------

